# 6/12 - Beach run, tarpon and big jack city



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. Sounds like a fun day. Those jacks sure put up a fight, I can imagine one of that size.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

A good time!  Those big 'ol jacks will help
get that new Egret Slimed up... 
We're going Tarpon hunting in the morning!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That is a monster 8wt fish. Great job considering the "shorty" rod.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great report and pics. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Awesome job!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

That looks like too much fun!
Hope the rod is covered under warranty!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I thought I'd already responded to this...guess not. : Anyway, that jack must put up one hell of a fight on fly...they hurt on conventional tackle, so I couldn't even imagine.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats funny cause i thought i responded as well [smiley=fun_84.gif] busted rods and busted lines, thats jack fishing at its finest........ looks like they gave you a run for your money  [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am sorry but I missed the name of the inlet?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I am sorry but I missed the name of the inlet?


By the pics, the fish and descriptions it looks and sounds for all the world like my backyard; the St Lucie inlet. 

-T


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

> > I am sorry but I missed the name of the inlet?
> 
> 
> By the pics, the fish and descriptions it looks and sounds for all the world like my backyard; the St Lucie inlet.
> ...


Close. It was around Hobe Sound.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > > I am sorry but I missed the name of the inlet?
> >
> >
> > By the pics, the fish and descriptions it looks and sounds for all the world like my backyard; the St Lucie inlet.
> ...


Good job. 

Not to hijack this thread but for those interested in chasing fish like this there are more to be had than can be caught if you run the beach north from St Lucie inlet in the early mornings. Schools of tarpon will be easy to find with them rolling; the schools of jacks and permit are easy to spot as they will be milling around at the surface with their dorsals and tails out of the water. Schools can be big; 200+ fish, and they're all bruisers like Monoman is showing in the pics. Usually 1-2 fish like this is all it takes to make you want to cry uncle and look elsewhere for something "wimpier" to catch! 

Glad to see some locals out there getting some while I'm stuck working...  Keep up the good work, and keep posting pics so I can live vicariously through your posts!!!

-T


----------

